# pichar (tener relaciones sexuales)



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Según el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la ASALE, el verbo _pichar_ en el sentido de "realizar el coito" se usa en Colombia. Me gustaría saber si se emplea con el mismo significado también en otros países del habla hispana.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

En España, no. Lo más parecido, pinchar.


----------



## Rocko!

Por estos lares, no. Tengo entendido que en el vecino estado de Yucatán lo usan para pasarse objetos, lanzándolos, por lo que estarían tomando el término directamente del béisbol. En lugar de “lánzame las llaves del carro”, dirían “pichéame las llaves del carro”, dentro del lenguaje vulgar.


----------



## kunvla

Mira, @Rocko!, lo que acabo de encontrar en el _Diccionario del español de México_:

*pichar* *3* _(Caló)_ Tener relaciones sexuales: “Vente vieja, vamos a _picharle_”.​
Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

@kunvla, fíjate que viene con una anotación que dice


kunvla said:


> (Caló)


 No sé si dicha anotación hace referencia al origen de la palabra o al segmento de la población que mayoritariamente la usa, pero podrías verificarlo tú mismo.


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> Mira, @Rocko!, lo que acabo de encontrar en el _Diccionario del español de México_:
> 
> *pichar* *3* _(Caló)_ Tener relaciones sexuales: “Vente vieja, vamos a _picharle_”.​
> Saludos,


Si lo clasifican como caló entonces no es una palabra conocida en todos los segmentos sociales.


----------



## Nipnip

*Pichar* en buena parte de México significa _pagarle algo alguien, invitarle algo. 

¡Le dije a mi madrina que me pichara una nieve!_

Nunca lo había escuchado con connotación sexual.


----------



## gvergara

Holas:

En Chile _pichar _no lo he escuchado ni en pelea de perros.


----------



## Se. Roque

Circunflejo said:


> En España, no. Lo más parecido, pinchar.


Bueno en Aragón (España) existe una lengua que es el aragonés y tenemos la palabra "pichar" que es la acción de mear. También se le llama "picha" al pene.


----------



## gvergara

En catalán también se emplean tanto el verbo como el sustantivo de manera similar al aragonés. Quizás pichar derive del sustantivo ...


----------



## gato radioso

Como sustantivo "picha" es común, creo yo, en España, para nombrar al pene.
También es una forma amistosa usada entre hombres para llamar o dirigirse a otro, vulgar, pero no ofensiva:
Ej:
_¡Venga, picha, date prisa!_
Como verbo, yo diría que en España no se dice con ese sentido, debe ser, creo yo, algo más propio de América.


----------



## Circunflejo

Se. Roque said:


> Bueno en Aragón (España) existe una lengua que es el aragonés y tenemos la palabra "pichar" que es la acción de mear. También se le llama "picha" al pene.


Yo he dicho que no se usa pichar con el significado de realizar el coito que es aquel por el que se nos preguntaba. Además, en el foro Solo Español solo se permiten consultas acerca del castellano por lo que si quien abrió el hilo hubiese querido saber si se usa en alguna otra de las lenguas de España, habría tenido que abrir un hilo en el foro de catalán y otro(s) en el foro dedicado a otras lenguas. Dicho esto, aprovecho para darte la bienvenida al foro.


gvergara said:


> En catalán también se emplean tanto el verbo como el sustantivo de manera similar al aragonés.


No exactamente. En catalán el verbo es pixar y el sustantivo pixa. Bien es cierto que en aragonés también existe el verbo pixar con el mismo significado que pichar, pero @Se. Roque estaba hablando de este último. En cualquier caso en ninguno de los dos idiomas se utiliza con el significado por el que se nos preguntó en este hilo.


----------



## swift

kunvla said:


> Me gustaría saber si se emplea con el mismo significado también en otros países del habla hispana.


En Costa Rica —y diría que en Centroamérica— no.


----------



## kunvla

Aquí pongo lo que hasta ahora he averiguado al respecto. Según la _Enciclopedia del erotismo_ de Camilo José Cela (1), _*pichar*_ en el sentido de copular es voz del lenguaje infantil, sin embargo, según el _Diccionario del español actual_ de Manuel Seco et. al. (2), es vulgarismo, pero ambos ponen ejemplos tomados de la misma obra de Juan Marsé _Si te dicen que caí_ (en la cual, de hecho, he encontrado cinco usos de la voz). Luis Cortés Vázquez, en su artículo _Contribución al vocabulario salmantino (Adiciones al Diccionario de Lamano)_ (3), dice que *pichar* en el sentido de 'fornicar, copular' se usa en la region samaltina de Huerba. 

(1) *PICHAR*. De la onomatopeya _pis_, a través del castellano _picha_ y terminación verbal. / / *1*. En Aragón, Navarra, judeoespañol y Chile, *mear*. / / Quizá tenga ámbito más amplio. / / Pardo Asso, _Nuevo diccionario etimológico aragonés_, también registra _pischar_ y señala que otros escriben _pixar_. / / Arnal Cavero, _Vocabulario del altoaragonés_. / / Coll y Altabás, _Colección de voces usadas en la Litera_. / / Iribarren, _Vocabulario navarro_, también registra _pischar_. / / Saporta, _Refranero sefardí_. / / Para su uso en Chile, Hugo Rivera, _Glosario_, página 345: «Guárdeme el puesto ril, voy a pichar y vuelvo al momento». / / *2*. *Copular*. Es voz del lenguaje infantil. / / Juan Marsé, _Si te dicen que caí_, página 49, entre otros ejemplos posibles: «Y la voz de Sarnita: ¿es verdad que un moro te *pichó* en tu pueblo, golfanta, y delante de tu padre?».​
Camilo José, Cela : Obra completa: Enciclopedia del erotismo, 4, Ediciones Destino, 1986, p. 106.
​(2) *pichar* _intr_ (_vulg_) Realizar [el hombre] el acto sexual. || Marsé, Juan: _Sí te dicen que caí_, [1973-76], 1985, p. 221: —Me lo imagino, pillastre, te veo entrar: ¡niñas, al salón! —Frena, no seas bestia .. —Entonces, ¿de *pichar* nada?​
SECO, Manuel y Olimpia ANDRÉS, Gabino RAMOS: Diccionario del español actual, Tomo II, 2.ª edición actualizada, Madrid, Santillana Ediciones Generales, 2011, p. 3493.

(3) *Pichar*, 'fornicar, copular' (Huebra).​
Cortés Vázquez, Luis: _Contribución al vocabulario salmantino (Adiciones al Diccionario de Lamano)_ en _Revista de dialectología y tradiciones populares_, tomo XIII, Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), 1957, p. 179.


También parece usarse en el sentido tanto de orinar como de copular en el Ecuador.

Saludos,


----------



## swift

kunvla said:


> Sarnita: ¿es verdad que un moro te *pichó* en tu pueblo, golfanta, y delante de tu padre?


Poner esa etiqueta diafásica “infantil” al lado de semejante enunciado resulta bastante sorprendente.


----------



## gato radioso

Sí, a mí también me parece sorprendente en dicho registro.
Es bien raro que un niño hable de esas cosas, a no ser que ya sea un preadolescente o adolescente.
Como la referencia que se hace es de un novelista catalán, y reproduce un texto dialogado que -si no me equivoco, transcurre en Barcelona- es posible que este significado sea un catalanismo.


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Luis Cortés Vázquez, en su artículo _Contribución al vocabulario salmantino (Adiciones al Diccionario de Lamano)_ (3), dice que *pichar* en el sentido de 'fornicar, copular' se usa en la region samaltina de Huerba.


Hay que tener en cuenta que lo dice en 1957. Ha llovido mucho desde entonces y habría que ver si sigue usándose y, en caso de que siga usándose, cuántas personas lo usan.

También lo cita Pedro La Blanca Martínez en su Diccionario de Argot y Jergas (2013). Lo que no especifica es el grado de uso que tiene que sospecho que ha de ser muy minoritario.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Sólo paso a aclarar que en Colombia «pichar» no es el término más común ni frecuente para tener relaciones sexuales. «comer», «follar», y «tirar» se llevan el 50%, 25% y 20% de uso respectivamente, según yo...


----------



## kunvla

Saúl Ortega said:


> Sólo paso a aclarar que en Colombia «pichar» no es el término más común ni frecuente para tener relaciones sexuales. «comer», «follar», y «tirar» se llevan el 50%, 25% y 20% de uso respectivamente, según yo...


Según varias fuentes que he consultado, se usa en Antioquia y el Norte de Santander y también en Cartagena.

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

¿Esto de voz del lenguaje infantil no podría estar indicando que para un niño usar la picha para cualquier propósito sería pichar, por ser el lenguaje infantil a veces muy reducido y creativo al mismo tiempo? Como supuesto origen, claro, no como uso establecido que sería propio de adultos.
Igual tendrían que ser niños muy inocentes y de épocas pasadas porque hoy día...
En realidad lo que venía a comentar es que “picha” con significado de “pene” me parece haberlo escuchado varias veces por aquí, pero se me dificulta recordarlo con total claridad porque también se dice en la Península de Yucatán “pichón”.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Algo más de contexto: Nunca he escuchado «pichar» después de salir del colegio... ¿Quizás eso explica lo de «uso "infantil"»? No sé...

(Igual estaría bastante fuera de lugar eso de «infantil»)


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> En lugar de “lánzame las llaves del carro”, dirían “pichéame las llaves del carro”


Pero ahí se trataría de pich*ea*r (picheo, picheas, pichea, ...)

Pichar daría picho, pichas, picha, ... Vamos, como se conjuga el verbo espichar, por poner un ejemplo de parecida sonoridad.
A lo mejor los infantes unieron la picha  (pene) con el verbo espichar y crearon eso de pichar.


----------



## oa2169

Pues por estos lados "pichar" es palabra soez. Está mal visto que alguien use esa palabra y peor si es un niño.

Pero que se usa, se usa; aunque, como dijo Saúl, se usa más "comer".


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> Pero ahí se trataría de pich*ea*r (picheo, picheas, pichea, ...)



Sí, es verdad. Lo mencioné porque de pichar pasan directamente a “pichéame”, sin que exista pichear o pichéale, pichémosle, pichémosnos, me picheó, etc., etc. Entonces la relación con “pichar” existe.


----------



## gato radioso

Saúl Ortega said:


> Sólo paso a aclarar que en Colombia «pichar» no es el término más común ni frecuente para tener relaciones sexuales. «comer», «follar», y «tirar» se llevan el 50%, 25% y 20% de uso respectivamente, según yo...



Qué curioso y qué sorprendente la riqueza del idioma. Nunca paras de enterarte de cosas nuevas.
Por ejemplo, lo de _comer_, lo desconocía completamente.
Y hay una pregunta que os tengo que hacer a los colombianos, si se usa una palabra que a su vez es tan común ¿cómo haceis para evitar malentendidos o bromas que pueden desagradar a algunas personas?
Ej:
_Yo suelo comer tres veces al día
Comer mucho es malo para la salud, según informe de la O.M.S.
Mi hermana sólo piensa en comer_
etc
Ciertamente un español escucha eso y ni por asomo se imagina un significado oculto, pero los que sois de allí ¿no os causa problemas, confusión?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

En primer lugar, si no hay contexto que indique lo contrario, se asume el significado "común". Por supuesto, todos los ejemplos que pones, sin más contexto también se entendería aquí igual que allá.

En segundo lugar, en esos ejemplos que pones, si se quiere dar a entender «follar», casi con total seguridad se usaría «tirar» o «follar». De hecho, creo que debí escribir «comerse», no «comer», porque prácticamente siempre los contextos son como «me la comí», «me la quiero comer», etc., nunca «quiero comer», en cuyo caso sería «quiero tirar/follar».


----------



## gato radioso

Saúl Ortega said:


> En primer lugar, si no hay contexto que indique lo contrario, se asume el significado "común". Por supuesto, todos los ejemplos que pones, sin más contexto también se entendería aquí igual que allá.
> 
> En segundo lugar, en esos ejemplos que pones, casi con total seguridad se usaría «tirar» o «follar». De hecho, creo que debí escribir «comerse», no «comer», porque prácticamente siempre los contextos son como «me la comí», «me la quiero comer», etc...


----------



## oa2169

Totalmente de acuerdo con Saúl.

Otro punto: me atrevería a afirmar que esas palabras (pichar y comer) son de uso casi exclusivamente masculino (y de mal gusto, además).


----------



## Saúl Ortega

No me parece que _comer_ sea de uso casi exclusivamente masculino, y tampoco me parece de mal gusto. Definitivamente, por estos lares, no.


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> No me parece que _comer_ sea de uso casi exclusivamente masculino,



Bueno, son pareceres diferentes.



Saúl Ortega said:


> y tampoco me parece de mal gusto



¿Dirías algo como: _Anoche me comí a Juana _o _Anoche me fui a pichar con Juana_? ¿No te parece de mal gusto?

Pero bueno, siguen siendo pareceres diferentes.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

«Pichar» nunca lo diría porque, como dije, esa palabra no la escucho (y mucho menos uso) desde hace muchos años. Y sí me parece de mal gusto, pero ya de entrada te digo que yo tengo cierta animadversión hacia todas las palabras que contienen «ch», así que mi opinión sobre esta palabra puede estar muy ilógicamente sesgada. 

«comer» no me parece de mal gusto. Y he escuchado a mujeres decir que se comieron X man.


----------



## oa2169

Listo, Saúl. Un abrazo.


----------



## kunvla

Saúl Ortega said:


> Sólo paso a aclarar que en Colombia «pichar» no es el término más común ni frecuente para tener relaciones sexuales. «comer», «follar», y «tirar» se llevan el 50%, 25% y 20% de uso respectivamente, según yo...


Tu lista resulta muy deficiente, ya que, según la investigación del académico de la Lengua, don Luis Flórez, 

en Colombia existen 125 expresiones para nombrar el acto sexual, todas ellas verbos o formas verbales. Veamos algunos ejemplos: _afilar, afrijolar, apretar, enhebrar, brincar (sela), clavar, chochar, culiar, embocinar, encaramar, pichar, tochar_ o _tortoliar_. El vulgo también puede _joder, coger, comer, meter, romper_ o _perder a la mujer_. En este idioma toda la acción corre por cuenta del hombre y la mujer pasiva es penetrada, ocupada, rota, perdida o comida; cuando más la mujer sólo puede darlo, ponerlo o prestarlo.​
Tomado de «El honorable miembro: Sexologia en la era del Viagra» (Alonso Acuña Cañas, Pedro Guerrero González, Grijalbo, 1998).

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Tu lista resulta muy deficiente, ya que, según la investigación del académico de la Lengua, don Luis Flórez,
> 
> en Colombia existen 125 expresiones para nombrar el acto sexual


No exactamente. Su lista incluye las tres palabras que, según él, se utilizan el 95% de las veces que se quiere expresar ese concepto sin especificar qué palabras se utilizan el otro 5%. Eso quiere decir que las más de cien palabras restantes a las que hace referencia Luis Flórez serían las que se utilizarían ese otro 5% lo que da un porcentaje minúsculo de uso de cada una de esas otras palabras. Independientemente de que haya acertado más o menos con su estimación acerca del uso de las tres palabras que ha citado, parece evidente que el porcentaje de uso del resto de palabras ha de ser muy escaso.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Olvidé «culiar», que sí se usa bastante. Y que, por cierto, esta sí que me parece de MUY MUY MUY MUY MUY MUY MUY MAL GUSTO. ¡JODER! Vale, le resto un poco de porcentaje a las otras tres para darle a esta.

Y sí, en el 5% (y estoy siendo muy optimista), habría muchas otras palabras. Pero esas que citas, kunvla, prácticamente nunca las había escuchado, o tienen significados muy concretos (clavar y meter no describen la relación sexual en general, sino la penetración, por lo tanto tienen usos diferentes), o parecen demasiado eufemísticas y usadas por una persona en una única ocasión por querer inventrar palabras (enhebrar, encaramar...), así que son irrelevantes. Bah, esa parece una lista demasiado absurda. Yo puedo inventarme 10 palabras ahora mismo y meterlas en esa lista. Cualquier persona puede inventarse tantas palabras para esto, como para pene y vagina.. Es una lista absurda...

En resumen, son sólo cuatro los términos usados de manera generalizada en Colombia, al menos por estos lares. Y uno de ellos de muy mal gusto para mí y DESACONSEJADO POR MÍ. ¡JODER!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

kunvla said:


> Mira, @Rocko!, lo que acabo de encontrar en el _Diccionario del español de México_:
> 
> *pichar* *3* _(Caló)_ Tener relaciones sexuales: “Vente vieja, vamos a _picharle_”.​
> Saludos,


Al igual que mis paisanos, desconozco el uso de _pichar _en el sentido de _tener relaciones sexuales. _Posiblemente se empleaba antes y ha caído en desuso.


----------



## jdukesa

Pichar es un americanismo que mutó de la palabra Pitch o Pitching, usada en el contexto del baseball y que metafóricamente se usaba para referirse al sexo.

Por ejemplo en la cultura urbana de Estados Unidos, llegar a tercera base significaba sexo oral, primera base eran solo besos, llegar a home era coito.

En Colombia, en el valle del cauca se usaba entre los adolescentes y/o ciertas clases populares. Posiblemente llegó desde los paisas o los costeños y no era una palabra muy glamorosa al igual que culiar, que paradójicamente, ésta última significaba tener sexo por la vagina.


----------

